
Branded.Me – Anyone Used It? - Jaruzel
https://branded.me/
======
MrLeftHand
I got an invite to it. It is nice, but doing anything extra beside a very
basic portfolio costs money.

As a developer you would be better of to start a blog on blogger or wordpress.
Or just buy a cheap domain name with web hosting and make your own website and
promote it on linkedin, facebook or whatever social media you use.

